# كيفية تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونية في المنزل - فيديو



## تقنيات بالعربي (11 مارس 2012)

فيديو يبين طريقة عمل وتحميض الدوائر الالكترونية باستخدام مواد وأدوات موجودة في المنزل أو متوفرة في السوق

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T41GqM8w_T4


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (11 مارس 2012)

الف شكر


----------

